# anybody know a dupe for bbw twilight woods



## soapchick (Jan 9, 2010)

My dh is in love with this scent.  I would like to create a dup if possible.  HE will se up the bottle of body wash in 3-4 weeks.  He wants a soap from something similar.  any suggestions?  I already looked on a few scent review boards.


----------



## TessC (Jan 9, 2010)

WSP has one, but I've not tried it myself so I can't vouch for how good it is. There are two user reviews on it there and both are positive:

WSP's Twilight Woods


----------



## soapchick (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks tess.  I just found it.  I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 11, 2010)

the commonscent has dupes of everything!


----------



## jenn624 (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never smelled the BBW original, but the WSP Twilight Woods smells absolutely wonderful. I've made lotion and bubble bath with it so far, but haven't soaped it yet. I'm def. ordering a bigger bottle next time!


----------

